# 问个问题先：）关于SATA Raid的

## wilton

机器是AMD64的，现在用的是win2k，raid 0

有没有办法在不损害win2k数据的情况下装上gentoo，而且使用raid

我看了英文版的东东，好像都不可避免的要损失数据：（

Edit:

 - Eric.200412142159: 锁定本贴. 因 wilton 已开新帖

----------

## ccpz

不知道重新分割(PartitionMagic,GNU parted)的軟體可不可以用  :Question: 

----------

## EricHsu

wilton, 瞅瞅这个  :Very Happy: 

发贴时标题不必带上 "请问一个问题" 或是 "求助" 这样的字眼, 只需把你的题目组织成一个问句, 然后带上问号, 那么大家就都明白了 :Smile: 

而且由于标题长度是有限制的, 省下的字可以让你写多几个关键字, 便于想帮助你的人迅速发现你的帖子  :Smile: 

请参看发贴指引个人心得版第 5 点  :Very Happy: 

----------

## majorcheng

这个问题和SATA Raid没有啥必然联系啊

----------

## wilton

sorry, 是我没有说清楚

我已经另开主题了

麻烦版主处理一下这个烂摊子:p

----------

